# Aus XML-Datei auslesen und als Java-Dialog ausgeben



## Gast_Christina (17. Sep 2004)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:
Aus dieser vorhandenen XML-Datei soll ich Element auslesen und in den vorhandenen  Java-Code einbinden, der dann einen Dialog erzeugt! 
Wie bekomme ich die Wörter aus dem XML in das Java-Fenster??

XML-Datei:

```
<body_of_rules xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" 
	xsi:noNamespaceSchemaLocation="body_of_rules.xsd">
	
	<rule_general>
		<param>
			<name>Approach</name>
			<type>REAL</type>
			<default>6.00</default>
		</param>
</rule_general>
```

Java-Code:

```
JLabel app = new JLabel("Approach");
		gbc.gridx=0;
		gbc.gridy=1;
		panel.add(app,gbc);
		JTextField apptext = new JTextField(6.00+"");
		gbc.gridx=1;
		gbc.gridy=1;
		panel.add(apptext,gbc);
```


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (17. Sep 2004)

JDOM könnte Dir weiterhelfen:

http://www.jdom.org/docs/faq.html#a0000


----------



## foobar (17. Sep 2004)

Guckst du hier http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8325&highlight=dom


----------



## Gast_Christina (17. Sep 2004)

Danke, muss das Ganze allerdings mit DOM lösen!


----------

